# Trovoada em Portugal (10-15 Setembro 2007)



## Kraliv (10 Set 2007 às 15:43)

Boas,


Aqui pela _Ravessa_ 

27,1ºC; 50%; 1014hPa; 19,8 km/h E



















Fez agora mesmo um


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 17:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Por aqui ameaçou, mas não passou disso mesmo...Ameaça

fotos das nuvens:


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 18:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Fotografias tiradas à 10 minutos:

*Noroeste de Estremoz (Nebulosidade a afastar-se)*






*Sueste de Estremoz (Nebulosidade a aproximar-se)*






Temperatura - 24,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Às 19h15*:

Ramo Nordeste da célula, provocando aguaceiros sobre Borba e Estremoz






Núcleo principal da celula, a cerca de 10/15 Km a Sul de Estremoz (deslocando-se para Noroeste; irá passar entre a Serra d`Ossa e Estremoz, não afectando directamente a cidade)


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Set 2007 às 21:27)

*Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

Meus caros amigos foristas, de vez em quando somos confrontados com alguns fenómenos da natureza, que nos deixam maravilhados com a sua beleza.
Estas são fotos da trovoada que esta tarde passou por esta zona:
































































































Espero que gostem das fotos.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (10 Set 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Aqui estão as fotos da minha "caça" de há meia hora atrás, bem pertinho a Sul de Coruche:


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Próximo do Vimieiro (Alentejo Central), esta noite (21h10):


----------



## redragon (11 Set 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

aqui vai ela para vocês:


----------



## redragon (11 Set 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

mais um para meter inveja


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 01:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*














espero que gostem


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Set 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Brutal!!! 

Bem, aqui em Coruche foi um festival de teor algo perigoso entre as 20h e as 21h. Algo como eu nunca vi, porque a célula estava mesmo a passar aqui por cima. Relâmpagos a cairem simultaneamente bem perto de mim, que estava num dos pontos mais altos da vila, com uma cadência invulgar, e trovões que faziam estremecer tudo... Como chovia torrencialmente e cheguei a mesmo a temer ser atingido por um relâmpago não deu para tirar grandes fotos, mas a que se aproveitou mais foi esta:


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*






























imagens retiradas dos videos que fiz


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Uma bela foto que tirei ontem à noite da minha casa , até assustei fez o raio estalou o trovão, até a máquina ia caindo no chão  a cerca de 30 metros da minha casa


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 12:06)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

Cristo Rei
*Fotografia de jpgmn*






(c) jpgmn


Olaias - Lisboa
*Fotografia de Rui Garcia*





(c) Rui Garcia





*Fotografia de João Mateus*




(c) João Mateus



Massamá
*Fotografia de André Ferreira*





(c) André Ferreira


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 23:59)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

*Reportagem no Jornal da Tarde da RTP (12 de Setembro de 2007):*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ym9r_instabilidade-atmosferica-11-de-set_news"]Video Instabilidade atmosfÃ©rica (11 de Setembro de 2007) - Trovoadas, Raios, RelÃ¢mpagos, Alentejo, InundaÃ§Ãµes - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4Q3ngCRuHnMwKkS4f&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4Q3ngCRuHnMwKkS4f[/ame]


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2007 às 00:27)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*



Parabéns pessoal...
São fotos e mais fotos de fazer inveja!
Já há bem mais de 10 anos que não vejo assim uma trovoada à noite...


----------



## Fil (13 Set 2007 às 00:37)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

Excelentes fotos do pessoal, mas essas últimas do post do Vince estão demais!


----------



## I_Pereira (13 Set 2007 às 01:02)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

Grandes fotos!!!   E eu aqui a roer-me, ainda por cima depois de ter visto no radar das DEA que se estivesse na minha aldeia também ia poder contribuir para o tópico, e com fotos de trovoada mais próxima do que a de dia 26 de Agosto


----------



## cloud9 (13 Set 2007 às 01:14)

*Tarde de 12/09 em lisboa*

Nunca tinha visto um ceu tao vermelho por isso coloquei aqui umas fotos.
















Foi pena nao ter havido raios, ja tinha a maquina preparada para os caçar e so deu chuva ....


----------



## ACalado (13 Set 2007 às 01:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

boas por aqui esteve um temporal á antiga muita chuva descargas consecutivas  deixo aqui umas fotos do inicio da trovoada e um vídeo onde se vê um raiozito a cair ( vídeo de má qualidade puxem ate aos 45segundos  )
















[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2mzcTO6NTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 13:25)

*Re: Tarde de 12/09 em lisboa*



cloud9 disse:


> Nunca tinha visto um ceu tao vermelho por isso coloquei aqui umas fotos.
> Foi pena nao ter havido raios, ja tinha a maquina preparada para os caçar e so deu chuva ....



Olá cloud9, benvindo ao forum. Se quiseres passa pelo tópico das apresentações.

Bons registos, ontem ao final da tarde não testemunhei por causa do trabalho mas várias pessoas me falaram de nuvens muito invulgares a passar na região de Lisboa.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 20:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui esteve um temporal á antiga muita chuva descargas consecutivas  deixo aqui umas fotos do inicio da trovoada e um vídeo onde se vê um raiozito a cair ( vídeo de má qualidade puxem ate aos 45segundos  )



Bons registos. No video parece que estavas a advinhar donde viria o raio... 

Anteontem à noite a minha maior dificuldade foi tentar advinhar de onde surgiria um raio, e não tive sorte.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2007 às 15:55)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

Moura, 10/setemebro/2007, por volta das 22horas.


----------



## RMira (14 Set 2007 às 16:17)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

Imagens Fantásticas!!!


----------



## Hoobit (14 Set 2007 às 17:20)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

Eu assisti a tudo na 2ª circular, pena não ter a máquina...As imagens estão muito boas.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Perseguindo um cumulonimbo esta tarde:

*Cumulonimbo visto a partir do cruzamento da EN 4 (17h50)*






*O mesmo cumulonimbo a partir de Vila Viçosa (18h05)*






*5 minutos mais tarde*






tendo-se dissipado por completo poucos minutos depois.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2007 às 22:06)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

Muito boas fotos


----------



## spor (14 Set 2007 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Como já foi dito, isto aqui em Elvas foi impressionante. Não me lembro de ter visto nuvens tão escuras e tantos relâmpagos juntos. Houve momentos em que parecia que estava de dia. Quanto aos trovões, parecia um concerto.

Eu tirei algumas fotos e fiz alguns filmes, não são excelentes, mas dá para ficar com uma ideia. Os melhores relâmpagos ficaram na minha memória, pois apareciam sempre que a máquina não estava ligada...

Aqui vê-se as nuvens a chegar








Os filmes têm um tamanho entre os 4 e os 12 megas, alguém sabem onde é que devo fazer o upload para depois colocar aqui?


----------



## spor (15 Set 2007 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Isto é fixe.

Este fórum passou a fazer parte da minha voltinha diária na internet.

Já consigo colocar os videos. Obrigado Fil.

Neste vemos a trovoada a chegar, ainda era de dia. Por acaso não filmei, mas do lado esquerdo está o sol a pôr-se.
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zbod_1_travel"]Video 1 - inicio, da, trovoada - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/76wPFuCs46iG3l0Dj&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/76wPFuCs46iG3l0Dj[/ame]

Neste não apanhei muitos relâmpagos, mas vale pelo aspecto das nuvens.
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zbsq_2_travel"]Video 2 - o, cÃ©u, bem, carregadinho... - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2eKH9tRnaMHLLl0FQ&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2eKH9tRnaMHLLl0FQ[/ame]

Neste apanhei um raio no início e alguns clarões. Mas reparem bem na cor das nuvens
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zby1_3_travel"]Video 3 - Trovoada, (continuaÃ§Ã£o) - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/ZWfKSvxrZmV6Xl0IV&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/ZWfKSvxrZmV6Xl0IV[/ame]

Aqui aparece um raio bem definido, e no final vê-se a luz dos candeeiros da rua a ir abaixo.
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zchh_4_travel"]Video 4 - trovoada, nocturna - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/y14vmLzl56ENml0Ud&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/y14vmLzl56ENml0Ud[/ame]

E por fim temos um vídeo em infra-vermelhos. Não sei se concordam comigo, mas parece que Elvas está a ser bombardeada.
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zcr8_5infra_travel"]Video 5-infra - Bombardeamento, em, Elvas - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/45dgb9hWXv5zvl0ZS&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/45dgb9hWXv5zvl0ZS[/ame]

E muito mais ficou por revelar, mas como sabem, nestas coisas a sorte tem de estar do nosso lado.

Não se esqueçam de ligar as colunas...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

*Trovoada no Alandroal (14.09.2007)*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zd8w_trovoada-no-alandroal-14092007_news"]Video Trovoada no Alandroal (14.09.2007) - trovoada, alandroal, 2007, alentejo - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/52gmY19kggWkHl1a8&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/52gmY19kggWkHl1a8[/ame]

*Sequência cronológica (Alandroal):*
18h30 – Aumento progressivo da nebulosidade (de Nordeste para Sueste);
19h40 – O céu toma um tom de amarelo – acastanhado;
19h55 – Grossas nuvens de base negra que parecem querer cair para o solo;
20h00 – Primeiros trovões e relâmpagos a Nordeste;
20h10 – Começa a chover de forma moderada; aumento da cadência de relâmpagos;
20h35 – Diminuição significativa da chuva e aumento considerável das descargas eléctricas ( 3 a 4 relâmpagos por cada 5 segundos);
20h45 – Partindo das nuvens, os relâmpagos dirigem-se em todas as direcções (como percorrendo o tronco e todos os ramos de uma árvore voltada ao contrário);
20h55 – Início da diminuição progressiva das descargas eléctricas;
21h30 – Últimos relâmpagos observados, no quadrante Sul.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2007 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

*Grande aumento de nebulosidade (Cumulonimbos) desde as 12h00 estendendo-se na orientação Barrancos/Mourão, Reguengos/Portel, ... em progressão para Oeste.*

Entre as 12h00 e 14h00 de hoje (imagens obtidas a partir do Alandroal):


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Set 2007 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*






Agora é que é...


----------



## ALV72 (15 Set 2007 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

Isto aqui por Poiares também está ameçador, já se ouvem alguns trovões.


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2007 às 00:26)

*Re: Trovoada em Portugal (10-13 Setembro 2007)*

exelentes fotos


----------



## spor (16 Set 2007 às 12:19)

Fantástico!


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 21:21)

Muito bom o balanço de imagens desta semana de instabilidade 

A comunidade continua a crescer, o forum tem cada vez mais membros e cada vez melhor distribuídos geograficamente. Lá chegará o dia que haverá um *meteopt* em cada canto do país, pronto a registar a nuvem, a trovoada, a neve, o vento ou a chuva.


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2007 às 21:54)

imagens de 5ªfeira


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2007 às 21:58)

imagens de hoje:


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2007 às 01:26)




----------



## Rog (17 Set 2007 às 13:47)

boas fotos squidward, essas nuvens e a trovoada


----------



## bluejay (17 Set 2007 às 15:43)

squidward disse:


> imagens de 5ªfeira



Por acaso lembro-me de estar a apreciar esse cumolonimbus aquando o pôr-do-sol. Estava com umas cores fenomenais.


----------

